# The Bottle Opener Shooter



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

This morning I was inspired by the multiple post on Altoid SS's and svekke's "can opener design...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14632-seconds/page__p__163699__hl__+can%20+opener#entry163699

So I threw this together:

*THE BOTTLE OPENER SHOOTER * ( with proof of concept







)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A brilliant double duty device! Good one ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Brother, could I certainly flip a couple of cold ones today after a long day of lawn maintanance......
Hey, nice shooter........


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice. I've seen something like this on the forum. How does it shoot?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow! thats an oldie, collectable i'll bet


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks all ! First of all I'm new at this AND I finished the brew prior to testing it out. Good power, didn't hit my thumb and everything went in the proper direction. I even hit the target a few times (25-30 ft). I'll have to give it a few more tries & I'll let you know.

Works GREAT opening a beer though.

I inherited this in a box of miscellaneous kitchen stuff from my grandmother back in the mid 70's. My guess would be it was a give away sometime during the 20's.

Thanks for the input.

-Dawg


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool idea! Glad to see you come up with stuff!


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice.
I made one inspired from yours and newconvert' s pfs. And i think i am getting the pfs virus.


----------

